# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  cong nhan

## quanvo98

* Công ty Cổ phần Sản xuất - Thương mại Gia Đức* là doanh nghiệp lâu năm trong ngành sản xuất và thi công cửa nhựa uPVC lõi thép gia cường. Là đối tác thân thiết bền vững của nhiều doanh nghiệp như Công ty Cổ phần Phát triển Nhà Thủ Đức - Thuduc House, Tổng công ty Phong Phú, Công ty Cổ phần Bất động sản Dệt may Việt Nam - Vinatexland...

Chúng tôi hân hoan chào đón những Ứng viên đến với Skywindows bằng tài năng, trí tuệ, phẩm chất đạo đức và lòng say mê công việc. Đến với Skywindows, các bạn được khuyến khích phát huy hết khả năng sáng tạo, nuôi dưỡng tài năng; được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, năng động và cởi mở; các bạn sẽ được trao cơ hội và thử thách để khẳng định bản thân bằng chính tài năng của mình!
*THÔNG TIN TUYẾN DỤNG*Công ty Cổ phần Sản xuất Thương mại Gia Đức thông báo tuyển dụng *Công nhân Sản xuất  - Lắp đặt cửa nhựa*:

*1. Số lượng tuyển:* *6*

*2. Mô tả công việc:*

*·        * *Làm việc tại Tổ hàn, Tổ bảo trì, Tổ hoàn thiện.*

*·        * *Theo sự phân công của Phó Quản đốc xưởng.*

*3. Tiêu chuẩn:*

·         Trình độ: trung học trở lên.

·         Sức khỏe tốt, dưới 35 tuổi.

·         Ưu tiên đã có kinh nghiệm về sản xuất, lắp đặt cửa nhựa, có bằng chuyên môn hoặc đã biết về điện dân dụng, điện công nghiệp.



*4. Quyền lợi được hưởng:*

·         Mức thu nhập phù hợp với năng lực.

·         BHXH, BHYT theo quy định và chế độ thưởng của Công ty

·         Môi trường làm việc năng động, có nhiều cơ hội học hỏi, thăng tiến và phát triển nghề nghiệp.

* 5. Hồ sơ dự tuyển:*

·         Đơn xin việc, sơ yếu lý lịch 

·         Bản sao y chứng thực các văn bằng, chứng chỉ có liên quan (nếu có)

·         Giấy khám sức khỏe, giấy khai sinh

·         02 ảnh 4x6 mới nhất (chụp không quá 4 tháng).

*6. Hình thức nộp hồ sơ*: Trực tiếp hoặc qua email.

*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ*:

Người liên hệ: Phòng Nhân sự (Ms. Phương)
Địa chỉ liên hệ: 638 Xa lộ Hà Nội, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP.HCM 
Email liên hệ: info@skywindows.com.vn
Điện thoại liên hệ: 083.7361878

----------

